# 3D Archery Tips



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Bring your binos.

Don't let story telling cause you to lose focus on shooting,.

Ranging is really important even though the shots will be fairly short so don't skimp on ranging.

your arrow will hit about .5inch high on a 15 yd shot using your 20 yd pin

some indoor shoots will have a 2 yd shot so practice at home so you know what pin to use. I think I use my 50 yd pin at 2 yds

since the shots are so short you really need to have good clean releases to be competitive, the good shooters won't have any 8's and mostly 12's


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Are you indoor or out?


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

hes gotta be shooting indoors its 0 degrees here in WI
Indoor 3d leagues are usually tight shooting you need train yourself to not bother with people moving next to you while shooting on the line.
There is some etiquette for line shooting,mostly common sense stuff like waiting when a guy has to shoot accross in front of you trying to not bump a guy when shooting ect... Most likely you wont be using binos for league so when you pull arrows get to your next target quick and study it to find a spot to shoot at and remember the yardage. 
Angled shots add yardage a 20yd shot 10yds across is 22.5 yds. difference between a 10 and 12 on a turkey.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

i attached a pythagorean chart for calculating yardage for cross court shots. yards out is on the side,yards accross is on the top.


----------



## Mathewshunt1996 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks so much guys! I printed off the pythagorean chart too!


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have fun !!!
Thats the most important thing


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

Now that is what AT is all about. Thanks guys.


----------



## wrevans (Dec 13, 2012)

Make sure you get familiar with short yardage shots (less than 15-yards). At these close distances the arrow is still below your line of sight (peep to pin to target). So you have to use longer distance pins or marks. At 8-yards you might find your 25 yard mark works.....it's all dependent on your setup (peep height, sight extension, etc).

Most importantly, have fun.


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

How the heck do you use that thing


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

For the 2 or 3 yard shot you could just aim down the arrow. I know some people that do that.


----------

